

Giving in to feel good: Why self-regulation fails - thisisnotmyname
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dont-delay/200804/giving-in-feel-good-why-self-regulation-fails

======
skowmunk
Would have liked it better if it had gone in more depth. Nevertheless, it was
a good one.

"The message to each of us should be clear as well. If we focus on our
feelings in the short term, we'll undermine ourselves in the long run." That
was a powerful point.

And this was funny and so true, easy to lose them or put them to sleep this
way: "Me: "Sweetie, according to Dianne Tice and Ellen Bratslavsky it's not
the best strategy to focus on your feelings now, it's . . . sweetie?? Where
are you?""

Thanks.

